# Stock size of Mk5 Jetta wheel and widest tires possible?



## feelinjunky (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello,

I searched like crazy and can't find MK5 Jetta stock wheel width. Does anyone know? My rims are these exact ones:

1st photo in the link below

http://www.dieselautoblog.com/2008/05/

Also, what is the WIDEST tire size that is possible without any mods and no wheel rub when the wheel is turned all the way?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

the stock wheel is 7'' IIRC.
The widest tire that could possibly fit without any problems would be a 235.
Wider than that can work, but you have to get very specific on offsets and sizes.


----------



## feelinjunky (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you so much. You are a lifesaver. I really wanted these tires: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4-NE...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

So I will be able to swap these with the stock and there will be no other problems? Treadwear will be even etc.?

I'm going for maximal mileage. These should last me 100k miles and have excellent grip. Thanks man.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

OE tires are 24." in diameter, and the 235/60R16 are 27.1, so I'd warn that you should expect the speedo to be off a little and they may rub over big bumps. You can get the Hydroedge in the stock P205/55R16 size, but they are T speed rated and VW requires an H rating. They'd feel a little soft (handling wise) and you may run into some issues getting them installed. Everything I have in H rated has a 65K mile warranty at best.


----------



## feelinjunky (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, my speedometer is off just a little, showing greater speed than real. Bigger tires will make that better than it was before. 

Stock size (205 55 16) is 25" (24.9" to be exact). 235 60 16 tires have a diameter of 27.1" Check your math.

That's 1.1" bigger in radius. I'll be careful of the bumps. Thanks so much four your help.


----------

